# Broken Brompton - help needed



## jay clock (24 Oct 2018)

My 3-4 year old SL3 has snapped/lost a bolt where the rear triangle pivots onto the frame

this point here but it is the drive side (not my actual bike) https://www.dropbox.com/s/u16wb786uhbxcgh/brompton.jpg?dl=0

the actual bike looks like this https://www.dropbox.com/s/8iy88upgb3hbehu/IMG_1529.jpg?dl=0

Is this a DIY job or LBS? All clues welcomed!


----------



## gizmo1994 (24 Oct 2018)

I'll let others comment more wisely but forget the LBS and get it to a Brommie specialist. This is a main structural part that is unique to the Brommie. Get it done properly.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (24 Oct 2018)

My LBS could fix that, but it depends on how good your one is. If you're in any doubt take it to a Brompton dealer for your peace of mind if nothing else.


----------



## jay clock (24 Oct 2018)

Thanks. If an LBS sells Bromptons does that make them a dealer?


----------



## simongt (24 Oct 2018)

jay clock said:


> If an LBS sells Bromptons does that make them a dealer?


Not certain, but I think Brompton have levels of 'accreditation', depending on what level of service etc. that the respective LBS can provide.


----------



## the_mikey (24 Oct 2018)

Needs a replacement rear hinge bush and spindle kit...


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Oct 2018)

If you can buy the above, it's a potential DIY fix. Getting the bolt out of the other side may be challenging. It makes sense to fit new bushes too, and these should be reamed by a dealer before the new spindle goes in.


----------



## chriscross1966 (24 Oct 2018)

Brompton wont sell the parts to the pyblic, they insist it is a dealer job. If youve got a hankering for it you can get a titanium aftermarket part from ebay. Personally i would advise most folks to take it to a Brompton main dealer, they're a service spare


----------



## 12boy (24 Oct 2018)

This is one of two jobs I would pay someone else to do ..the other is reaming the seat sleeve. Maybe you could do it yourself but letting an expert fo this for you would be my choice.


----------



## jay clock (24 Oct 2018)

all noted. There is a big LBS nearby that sells them. Will call in the morning


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Oct 2018)

You used to be able to buy all parts for a Brompton but they seem to be creating work for dealers these days. It also explains why the spare hinge kit I had sold so quickly on eBay. The problem is that you have to get the bike to a dealer, and we don't all live in London. I do luckily have a dealer 10 miles away but that's still two 20 mile round trips by car.


----------



## jay clock (25 Oct 2018)

ok, my local dealer were very honest and their mechanic has not done the training on that part yet! So I have booked it in with a premier dealer in London where I work and will drop it in on Monday. £80 flat rate which I just have to suck up I guess.


----------



## 12boy (25 Oct 2018)

When I needed to have the hinge rebuilt and a new seatpost sleeve installed I had to make a box and ship it about 1400 miles to a shop I knew would do a good job. Fortunately they returned it in a brompton box so next time I can just ship it and they did a good job, too.


----------



## jay clock (25 Oct 2018)

everywhere is a long way from Wyoming!


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Oct 2018)

12boy said:


> When I needed to have the hinge rebuilt and a new seatpost sleeve installed I had to make a box and ship it about 1400 miles to a shop I knew would do a good job. Fortunately they returned it in a brompton box so next time I can just ship it and they did a good job, too.



Brompton tip: Keep the box it comes in if you have room, because you never know when you might want to send the bike somewhere.


----------



## FolderBeholder (25 Oct 2018)

12boy said:


> When I needed to have the hinge rebuilt and a new seatpost sleeve installed I had to make a box and ship it about 1400 miles to a shop I knew would do a good job. Fortunately they returned it in a brompton box so next time I can just ship it and they did a good job, too.


For those of us also stateside, do you care to share the name of the shop you are referring to?


----------



## 12boy (26 Oct 2018)

Sure, Perennial Cycles in Minnesota. I had drilled a small hole in the frame above the hinge into which I can insert lube for the spindle and they tapped some threads for a tiny bolt. Hopefully the lube will extend the life of the hinge.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2018)

Some people add a grease nipple so you can force grease through at thousands of psi until it squidges out of either side (Moultons have this as standard). In practice, the Brompton bushes seem to survive mamy years' hard use with no attention, although it's not the nicest design.


----------



## Jimmeee (6 Nov 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Brompton tip: Keep the box it comes in if you have room, because you never know when you might want to send the bike somewhere.


I've just bought a 2nd hand m6l and the previous owner gave me the box. I was going to chuck it out but I'll think again now...


----------



## jay clock (6 Nov 2018)

Just to add that I took it to On Your Bike in London and they sorted it for £80 and lent me a Brompton for the day. Now all good


----------



## bence8810 (8 Nov 2018)

jay clock said:


> Just to add that I took it to On Your Bike in London and they sorted it for £80 and lent me a Brompton for the day. Now all good


Glad to hear your bike is back on the road now! Did they say what needed to be done?

Ben


----------



## jay clock (8 Nov 2018)

Full replacement of the rear hinge. Which was what I expected


----------



## Kell (9 Nov 2018)

Jimmeee said:


> I've just bought a 2nd hand m6l and the previous owner gave me the box. I was going to chuck it out but I'll think again now...



I never got to see the box for mine as I picked it up from the store and put it straight in the car.


----------



## 12boy (9 Nov 2018)

If you live somewhere where there are actually brick and mortar stores, It might be good to beg a box from them just in case. Building my own was a massive PITA.


----------

